# 9.2 Bug fix summary thread



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Intent of this thread is to capture any 9.2 bug fixes, specifically compared to 9.1 software. I hope there are not any significant new bugs introduced by 9.2 but I suppose if there are I can also add a section on that.

TivoPony's comments about 9.2 release posted here
NOTE: Since 9.2 is being released only to S3/THD units I'm removing the bugs related to S2 units in the list below.

*9.1 BUGS*
* Fixed in 9.2* 
  
[*]FIXED: Wishlist bug: When you view Upcoming Episodes of a WL, then back out to the WL, then back out to the main WL screen you are not returned to the WL you entered.
[*]FIXED: To Do List bug: After deleting an item from To Do List, not returned to the deletion point in the list.
[*]FIXED: 1 or both tuners go dark requiring a reboot to fix 
 
* Not fixed in 9.2* 
 FF/REW and skip back/30-sec skip on S3/THD units have noticeable delays/freezes compared to 8.3 software for HD playback only (SD seems OK). If you 30-sec skip in quick succession you only see a frozen video frame unless you slow down the skips. There is also a slight freeze when exiting these trick play functions.
REPORTED NOT FIXED: here,here,here,here,here,etc
REPORTED FIXED (OR BETTER): here,here
 2nd cablecard failures requiring a reboot to fix
REPORTED FIXED BY TIVOPONY here
HOWEVER REPORTED NOT FIXED: here, here
 Larger fonts cause channel names to be truncated in certain lists (for example in the To Do and Upcoming Programs lists). See here
 S3 HDMI handshake problem  for some users - causes reboots
REPORTED NOT FIXED here 
 Lockup occurs if attempt is made to edit a manual recording for a clear QAM channel on season pass list. (NOTE: This issue does not affect those with CableCards. It is discussed here
REPORTED NOT FIXED here - editing no longer locks up Tivo, but it still cannot be edited so still a bug.
 Re-entering the SP list always resets cursor to entry #1. Mentioned here
 Frame by frame advance bug. Often (but not always), frame by frame advance (using FF button while paused) does NOT advance the frame - especially if you paused while using slow motion and then try frame by frame advance. Mentioned not fixed here
* Status unknown in 9.2* 
 Lengthy audio drops after pausing/rewinding/ff when using Dolby Digital audio
PERSONAL NOTE: It looks like many of the the bugs are reverting to NOT FIXED status. Personally though I have not had any significant issues with 9.2 compared to 9.1. I think it's a big improvement as others have posted as well and obviously Tivo thought it was an improvement over 9.1 or they would have not been so quick to push 9.2 to S3/THD units. So while some bugs are not totally fixed for all I think some issues were fixed for some/many which the above lists do not reflect.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I see some comments by bown of some potential fixes but I think they are too vague at this point to make any certain conclusions, (plus I'm not even sure if that was a tongue in cheek type post with wishful thinking or these are actual observations):
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5603128&&#post5603128


bown said:


> cablecard issue fixed
> menu bug fixed
> 30 sec skip fixed


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

I can confirm the following:


30-second skip is snappy again
All menu navigation problem of which I am aware (including the ones you mention -- to do, wishlist) are fixed.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sinanju said:


> I can confirm the following:
> 
> 
> 30-second skip is snappy again
> All menu navigation problem of which I am aware (including the ones you mention -- to do, wishlist) are fixed.


 Thanks for the update, the 30 sec skip fix alone is huge! Did you test it on HD playback (for S3 and/or THD units)? i.e. With 9.1 if I hit the 30 sec skip several times per second during HD playback it will just show the 1st and last video frame. In 9.2 is that still the case or does it update the video frame for each press?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I updated the bug list to be S3/THD specific only since TivoPony indicated 9.2 is only going out to S3/THD units.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

moyekj said:


> For now I will assume everything as NOT FIXED to start with.


I think "unknown" is better than "not fixed". When I saw "not fixed" before reading the quoted sentence, my heart almost stopped.


----------



## bevansmd (Jul 14, 2004)

I have not had any audio drop out since I received the update. I'm keeping my fingers crossed?


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

moyekj said:


> Thanks for the update, the 30 sec skip fix alone is huge! Did you test it on HD playback (for S3 and/or THD units)? i.e. With 9.1 if I hit the 30 sec skip several times per second during HD playback it will just show the 1st and last video frame. In 9.2 is that still the case or does it update the video frame for each press?


I see a frame for each press at the rate of about three or four presses per second. Faster than that, the frames don't keep up -- pressing as fast as I can I see a frame for every five presses or so -- but the progress bar keeps up and I land where I would expect.

Short answer: It's back to where it was before 9.1


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

sinanju said:


> I see a frame for each press at the rate of about three or four presses per second. Faster than that, the frames don't keep up -- pressing as fast as I can I see a frame for every five presses or so -- but the progress bar keeps up and I land where I would expect.
> 
> Short answer: It's back to where it was before 9.1


I want it now!!!!  Dang, why isn't there a priority sign up for the fix???? I know, be careful what you ask for.....


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sinanju said:


> I see a frame for each press at the rate of about three or four presses per second. Faster than that, the frames don't keep up -- pressing as fast as I can I see a frame for every five presses or so -- but the progress bar keeps up and I land where I would expect.
> 
> Short answer: It's back to where it was before 9.1


 There is another poster here saying he didn't notice any change in behavior compared to 9.1:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5604814&&#post5604814
Even in 9.1 there was a poll on this and only about 25% of respondents say they had a problem, so it seems to affect different people in different ways. So I guess I'll have to leave that issue as undecided at this point until we get more feedback.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

you might want to add the large menu font size that arrived with 9.1 that makes it impossible to read 4 digit channels


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

moyekj said:


> Even in 9.1 there was a poll on this and only about 25% of respondents say they had a problem, so it seems to affect different people in different ways. So I guess I'll have to leave that issue as undecided at this point until we get more feedback.


Well, I did have a clunky 30-second skip previously and now it behaves as I've documented. Perhaps it's a hardware difference. Mine's an S3... perhaps the other is an HD?


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Can you add the 2nd cablecard non-functioning bug (and it's known status)? Perhaps I'm just blind, but I don't see it.


----------



## 188 (Oct 15, 1999)

I second that. I would like to know if the second cable card/tuner issue is resolved.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sinanju said:


> Well, I did have a clunky 30-second skip previously and now it behaves as I've documented. Perhaps it's a hardware difference. Mine's an S3... perhaps the other is an HD?


 I changed status to IMPROVED for now pending further feedback. Strange how it seems to affect different people in different ways.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Following up on my comments from a different thread...

Thank you moyekj, for compiling this list and keeping it up to date. You are doing a much-appreciated task for the community.


----------



## OC7 (Nov 17, 2006)

Sorry to say that 9.2 did NOT fix the 30 sec skip / instant replay bug on my S3. It still behaves the way it did on 9.1. Doing multiple presses causes the image to freeze until I stop pressing. The bug exists on HD recordings made before and after the 9.2 update.

The 9.2 update also introduced a strange intermittent bug on my machine. It seems similar to the S3 HDMI No Video bug that was reported during 9.1. Pressing certain buttons on the Tivo remote sometimes causes the video signal to be lost (a gray snow screen appears). This has happened when pressing Live TV from the menu, selecting Play to start watching a recorded program, changing a channel during live TV, and pressing the left arrow to go from live TV to the Tivo menu. When the video signal is lost, turning the TV off and back on will restore it. The cable signal is not being lost, just the video from the Tivo to the TV (when the problem happens during live TV, I can still hear the audio through the receiver - also, when the problem happens by pressing the left arrow to go from live TV to the Tivo menu, there's no cable signal involved - when I turn the TV off and back on, I see the Tivo menu).

The Tivo is connected to my TV through HDMI for the video. The Tivo is connected to my receiver with an optical cable for the audio. I tried restarting the Tivo, unplugging and plugging the TV, and unplugging and plugging the Tivo to fix the problem. None of those worked. I finally changed the video output on the Tivo from Native to 1080i Fixed and the problem _appears_ to have gone away. I'm guessing that the video was being lost when the Tivo changed the resolution.


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

OC7 said:


> The 9.2 update also introduced a strange intermittent bug on my machine. It seems similar to the S3 HDMI No Video bug that was reported during 9.1. Pressing certain buttons on the Tivo remote sometimes causes the video signal to be lost (a gray snow screen appears). This has happened when pressing Live TV from the menu, selecting Play to start watching a recorded program, changing a channel during live TV, and pressing the left arrow to go from live TV to the Tivo menu. When the video signal is lost, turning the TV off and back on will restore it. The cable signal is not being lost, just the video from the Tivo to the TV (when the problem happens during live TV, I can still hear the audio through the receiver - also, when the problem happens by pressing the left arrow to go from live TV to the Tivo menu, there's no cable signal involved - when I turn the TV off and back on, I see the Tivo menu).
> 
> The Tivo is connected to my TV through HDMI for the video. The Tivo is connected to my receiver with an optical cable for the audio. I tried restarting the Tivo, unplugging and plugging the TV, and unplugging and plugging the Tivo to fix the problem. None of those worked. I finally changed the video output on the Tivo from Native to 1080i Fixed and the problem _appears_ to have gone away. I'm guessing that the video was being lost when the Tivo changed the resolution.


I have a similar problem that started when I got 9.1. When I go to the menu after watching either a recorded show or from live tv, my screen blanks out for about 2 seconds then comes back. Also when I FF and then pause or play, the screen also blanks out. Even when I navigate from the main menu to the now playing list, it blanks. I use 1080i fixed over HDMI and always have.. I have not received 9.2 yet, but looks like the problem has not been fixed.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

OC7 said:


> Sorry to say that 9.2 did NOT fix the 30 sec skip / instant replay bug on my S3. It still behaves the way it did on 9.1. Doing multiple presses causes the image to freeze until I stop pressing. The bug exists on HD recordings made before and after the 9.2 update.


Well that sucks. That makes two people now who it didn't work for. I had hoped the first report was a mistake or a troll. I guess I better prepare myself for the worst.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Well that sucks. That makes two people now who it didn't work for. I had hoped the first report was a mistake or a troll. I guess I better prepare myself for the worst.


It is quite clear from posts to this forum that 9.2 addresses a number of issues with 9.1. It may not address them all, but that doesn't mean Tivo isn't working on them. For all we know, they are working on the other issues as we speak.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

bkdtv said:


> It is quite clear from posts to this forum that 9.2 addresses a number of issues with 9.1. It may not address them all, but that doesn't mean Tivo isn't working on them. For all we know, they are working on the other issues as we speak.





> 1. FIXED: FF/REW and skip back/30-sec skip on S3/THD units have noticeable delays/freezes compared to 8.3 software for HD playback only (SD seems OK). If you 30-sec skip in quick succession you only see a frozen video frame unless you slow down the skips. There is also a slight freeze when exiting these trick play functions.
> NOTE: Reported not fixed here
> 
> 2. FIXED: Wishlist bug: When you view Upcoming Episodes of a WL, then back out to the WL, then back out to the main WL screen you are not returned to the WL you entered.
> ...


They seem to have fixed two of the three issues reported above but quite frankly the Wishlist bug and the To Do List bug weren't that big of a deal because you don't use them constantly. The 30 second skip bug IS A HUGE deal for those of us who have the worst variant of it. It's a constant irritant the whole time I'm watching TV.

I do agree they'll get all this stuff worked out eventually, but I'd far rather have had the 30 second skip and Instant replay bugs fixed than the Menu bugs if they had to choose. On the plus side, it appears that 9.2 fixed the 30 second skip problem for at least one person. So that means the rest of us have a shot.


----------



## colin1497 (Nov 20, 2006)

My local NBC over cable has always had some blocking, probably 3-4 times per hour for just a flash (annoying, but not the end of the world -- better than watching the SD version). I just watched 2 hours and didn't see any blocking at all. I'm not sure what's changed, but it is quite possibly due to updates in 9.2, as this blocking has been there consistently for the last 11 months.

I'll follow up later if it continues to not be an issue.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

Another confirmation that the 30 second skip problem has not been resolved on the S3.

I was someone who only had the problem with HD content, and I still have the issue, on programs recorded before and after the update!

I haven't tried any SD programming yet, I'm having too much fun with Rhapsody!!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

OK thanks for the feedback. I've moved the 30 sec skip problem back to unknown as it seems from what I gathered 5 people gave feedback, 3 saying not fixed, 2 saying fixed. I continue to be baffled by that and why even in 9.1 not everyone seemed to be affected. It may be one of those things we will all have to wait to get the software to confirm for ourselves if it is "fixed for me". Perhaps what's going on is there was an improvement from 9.1 to 9.2 but there still is an issue there if you hit 30SS very quickly.
I don't expect some of the other issues to be confirmed until a much broader set of users gets the 9.2 update but please continue posting here if you have 9.2 and something got fixed.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

moyekj said:


> I've moved the 30 sec skip problem back to unknown as it seems from what I gathered 5 people gave feedback, 3 saying not fixed, 2 saying fixed. I continue to be baffled by that and why even in 9.1 not everyone seemed to be affected.


Perhaps the 30-second skip bug affects some machines differently because of varying hardware configurations. For example, some people may be using HDMI while others are using component. Also, it may have something to do with what type of drives are in use (i.e. stock internal, upgraded internal, eSATA).


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Could be a personal tolerance level, some people hit the buttons quicker than others, maybe they made it a little faster, and it made a difference for some of the people, and not enough for others.

For me I do notice 30 sec skip to be slower on 9.1, but if I wasn't looking for it, I may not notice.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

StEvEY5036 said:


> I have a similar problem that started when I got 9.1. When I go to the menu after watching either a recorded show or from live tv, my screen blanks out for about 2 seconds then comes back. Also when I FF and then pause or play, the screen also blanks out. Even when I navigate from the main menu to the now playing list, it blanks. I use 1080i fixed over HDMI and always have.. I have not received 9.2 yet, but looks like the problem has not been fixed.


We've always had that problem with an HDMI connection on our S3...momentary blank screen while changing between programs and menus, etc. We had it before v8.1x even. As *OC7 * mentioned, changing the video output on the TiVo from "Native" to "1080i Fixed" corrected the problem completely, for us anyway...a long time ago. I'm not so sure it has anything to do with v9.2.j, v9.1 or even v8.3x, etc.

We also have optical out to our HT and the other fix was to switch from HDMI to component (YPbPr) output...which did away with the HDMI handshake and HDCP protection all together...with the same PQ as before. :up:


----------



## OC7 (Nov 17, 2006)

richsadams said:


> We've always had that problem with an HDMI connection on our S3...momentary blank screen while changing between programs and menus, etc. We had it before v8.1x even. As *OC7 * mentioned, changing the video output on the TiVo from "Native" to "1080i Fixed" corrected the problem completely, for us anyway...a long time ago. I'm not so sure it has anything to do with v9.2.j, v9.1 or even v8.3x, etc.
> 
> We also have optical out to our HT and the other fix was to switch from HDMI to component (YPbPr) output...which did away with the HDMI handshake and HDCP protection all together...with the same PQ as before. :up:


Sounds like the problem you had is related to the one I had, although mine was more severe because when I lost the video, it wasn't momentary; it was permanent until I took an action (turned the TV off and back on). I didn't have any problems like this prior to v9.2.j.

I agree with your suggestion about switching from HDMI to component. I had planned to try that next if switching the ouput from Native to 1080i Fixed didn't work, because my problem seemed to have something to do with HDMI. In fact, I still may try switching to component and putting the video output back to Native. I'd like to go back to Native only because the image on SD channels is too stretched in 1080i.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

OC7 said:


> I'd like to go back to Native only because the image on SD channels is too stretched in 1080i.


 To fix that just use the "Aspect" button and change it to Pillar, then it won't stretch 4:3 content (it will put black/grey bars on either side).


----------



## capitolm94 (Aug 6, 2007)

moyekj said:


> S3 HDMI handshake problem for some users - reboot required to fix


I reported this problem in that thread, and I would like to clarify the issue. It is not a problem that requires reboot to fix, the problem is actually that it will reboot itself without me doing anything. I have not gotten 9.2 yet, but will report back when I do.

Thanks.


----------



## OC7 (Nov 17, 2006)

moyekj said:


> To fix that just use the "Aspect" button and change it to Pillar, then it won't stretch 4:3 content (it will put black/grey bars on either side).


Thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

TivoPony specifically indicated SA CableCard fix in 9.2 in this post, so I'm marking 9.1 CableCard issue as fixed.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Just got 9.2 on my S3. Took about 5 min for the download and 25min for the reboot/os install.

Tested 30sec skip on old HD recordings. It is not fixed. Still has the same frame displayed when I press quickskip quickly. If I force myself to slow down my quickskip presses, then the frame updates.

If anything it actually seemed even slower than before but then I realized I had previously enabled "fast progress UI" (SPS Pause S) and "clock/elapsed time" (SPS 9 S) and these get reset after an OS upgrade.

After enabling them I realized the frame is on the screen the same amount of time, but the quickly disappearing progress bar makes it feel like more is happening giving one the impression that the frame is not paused as long.

There's something about that progress bar being stuck on the screen with the time marker moving while the frame in the background is frozen that makes the quickskip behavior feel even slower.


----------



## TokyoShoe (Jul 27, 2007)

9.2j Enabled the eSATA port on my TivoHD, which now prompts me to setup the WD MYBOOK 500GB External eSATA drive. Unfortunately after it prompts for setup and I say "Yes"... it tells me it cannot setup this drive and that I have to go to *http://www.tivo.com/expand*. THAT website tells me that I have to wait and watch for a new upcoming service regarding Verified Tivo Storage Expansion solutions.

So they enabled my eSATA on my TivoHD, but it will only accept "Tivo Verified Storage Solutions" which are purchased from Tivo.

Yes... I consider this a bug. Or a HORRIBLE overstep in customer service.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

sfhub said:


> Tested 30sec skip on old HD recordings. It is not fixed. Still has the same frame displayed when I press quickskip quickly. If I force myself to slow down my quickskip presses, then the frame updates.


I'll take your experience as definitive, then, at least for the S3 (which is what I have). Thanks for the report.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Got 9.2 on 1 of my units today and can confirm 30SS bug (as others have reported) and the one below are not fixed:


> Larger fonts cause channel names to be truncated in certain lists (for example in the To Do or Upcoming Programs lists)


 Once # characters exceeds 9 things get truncated. For example: *704_KNBCDT* (which is 10 characters) is truncated to *704_KN...* where _ represents a space.
This is not a big deal for me personally but I know some have voiced there concerns about it.

The 30SS bug for me feels no better or worse than in 9.1 unfortunately and that is a bigger issue to me.
Overall though so far seems like 9.2 is a big improvement over 9.1...


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

It's possible my S3 was doing some database or other post reboot migration work earlier. The 30SS seems faster now (2 hours after I initially found it the same as 9.1). I can still get the frames to freeze but it seems I have to press QS much faster to make it happen.

So I would categorize 30SS fix on S3 as "possibly" and do some more experiments later to figure out what is going on.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

sfhub said:


> It's possible my S3 was doing some database or other post reboot migration work earlier. The 30SS seems faster now (2 hours after I initially found it the same as 9.1). I can still get the frames to freeze but it seems I have to press QS much faster to make it happen.
> 
> So I would categorize 30SS fix on S3 as "possibly" and do some more experiments later to figure out what is going on.


From other posts it sounds like it may "improve it". Hey I'll take that over nothing. 

On another note, can you explain the "fast progress UI" (SPS Pause S) and "clock/elapsed time" (SPS 9 S) you were speaking about in your previous post? What does that do for you?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Those don't really do anything for the 30SS problem other than make it feel like stuff is moving quicker.

In general though, I can't stand how long the progress bar stays on the screen when I press pause, so I use the SPS hack to get rid of the bar quicker. I also prefer to see where I am in the playback represented as a time counter number rather than as a bar, so I use the elapsed time SPS hack. That way if I need to jump back or rewind then subsequently go back to where I left off, I know the time counter for where I was before.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

So I've seen some different behavior now that my 9.2 has had some time to settle in. The stuck frame for 30SS with SD material (digital SD, I don't have any analog channels anymore) is fixed for me. For 1080i material it is improved enough that I would call it fixed for my usage. I can QS reasonably fast and the screen will update, but I can still force my QS pesses fast enough to get the frame to freeze. For 720p material, in my normal QS rhythm I can still get the frame to freeze so for my usage, I would say 720p material can still be improved slightly.

I don't know what is the cause for the different behavior. I have TiVo converting everything to 1080i fixed output. That is one thing I could think of that might account for the different behavior.

So I would revise my earlier statement and say that immediately after the 9.2 upgrade it didn't appear any better, but after 2 hours, it feels like SD and 1080i HD are improved to the point of being fixed (for my usage) and 720p HD can still use some improvement.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

sfhub said:


> So I've seen some different behavior now that my 9.2 has had some time to settle in. The stuck frame for 30SS with SD material (digital SD, I don't have any analog channels anymore) is fixed for me. For 1080i material it is improved enough that I would call it fixed for my usage. I can QS reasonably fast and the screen will update, but I can still force my QS pesses fast enough to get the frame to freeze. For 720p material, in my normal QS rhythm I can still get the frame to freeze so for my usage, I would say 720p material can still be improved slightly.
> 
> I don't know what is the cause for the different behavior. I have TiVo converting everything to 1080i fixed output. That is one thing I could think of that might account for the different behavior.
> 
> So I would revise my earlier statement and say that immediately after the 9.2 upgrade it didn't appear any better, but after 2 hours, it feels like SD and 1080i HD are improved to the point of being fixed (for my usage) and 720p HD can still use some improvement.


Thank you for the update sfhub. I'm glad to hear it's at least improved to some degree. Hopefully they can iron out the kinks some more later. I'll try those hacks. They sound cool.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Pony makes a somewhat cryptic remark that indicates this issue might be resolved in 9.2. It's also marked as fixed here but I don't see any users verifying it (but could have easily have missed it).


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

2nd cc bug reported as fixed - other than Pony's remark has anyone here verified it?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I can also confirm that the large font problem is not fixed with 9.2j. I am also waiting to see if the SA cablecard problem "no video signal" is fixed, I am turning Suggestions back on and see if I have any problems today


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

potential good news to report on the SA cable card "no video signal" problem. I set up 2 shows to record at 9:30 am and both are recording without a hitch !

my setup: S3, Tivo 9.2j, component video, 2 SA cablecards


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Based on this report I'm marking the HDMI handshake issue as not resolved for now:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5614223&&#post5614223


----------



## Saxion (Sep 18, 2006)

Regarding the bug "Lockup occurs if attempt is made to edit a manual recording for a clear QAM channel on season pass list":

I can confirm that this has _changed _ on 9.2 to be less catastrophic, but just as useless.

Now, selecting such a manual recording in the SP Manager does not lock up the S3. Instead, the screeen clears and redraws itself, but you are still at the same place in the SP Manager list! Nothing else happens. You are not taken to the expected "submenu" that allows you to edit or delete the manual recording.

So...selecting such an entry in the SP Manager now has *no effect*, whereas it used to lock up the S3.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

On my S3 ...

Not fixed in 9.2: Reentering the SP list always takes me to entry #1. (started with 9.1. Not everybody had this problem, but I have a lot of SPs/Wishlists).

I can also verify that deleting entries in the ToDo list keeps you in the same place now, so that's fixed. (And that specific problem was very annoying.)

30 Sec Skip will still keep the same frame displayed if you do it really quickly, but if you slow down slightly (less than what was required with 9.1, I think) it will update the frame. I'm not sure this is actually a bug or not. (or I'm not having the problem that other's are having and in general 30 sec skip seems to be a lot snappier that it was prior to 9.1, so if you know you want to skip ahead 3 or 4 minutes, it seems to be faster and more responsive that it used to be, at least to me.)

I should know in a few days if the channel loss/cc problem is fixed or not. I was getting it regularly. Just got 9.2 last night. I think if I don't see the problem within 2 - 3 days, it's probably fixed. It did not happen every time two tuners changed at the same time, so it's harder to verify this one.

Thanks for maintaining this list.

-David


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Icarus said:


> On my S3 ...
> Not fixed in 9.2: Reentering the SP list always takes me to entry #1. (started with 9.1. Not everybody had this problem, but I have a lot of SPs/Wishlists).


 I just tried this one (via Slingbox) and I see that if I use Tivo-1 shortcut to get to SP list then it always resets to entry #1 as you say. If I go to SP list and then hit Live TV button and then left cursor back it does return to the original location in the SP list - don't know if that's any help to you.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

moyekj said:


> I just tried this one (via Slingbox) and I see that if I use Tivo-1 shortcut to get to SP list then it always resets to entry #1 as you say. If I go to SP list and then hit Live TV button and then left cursor back it does return to the original location in the SP list - don't know if that's any help to you.


Yes, that works. But pre-9.1, if you left the SP list and re-entered via any method, it would take you back to the point where you were before. It's a minor annoyance bug at best.

-David


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Since upgrading to 9.2.j I have experienced the following problems:

-Loss of audio/video almost half way through a show. :down:  (Fixed by changing HDMI input to my DirecTV and then back) Afterwords audio/video returned. Vizio 42" LCD and Pioneer Elite Receiver connected using optical.

[NOTE: This appears to have been fixed by cancelling a Vegas download that was stuck at 1-Minute. Then other TiVoCasts downloaded normally and the LED went off]
FIXED -Blue LED on front of unit is always lit blue even when not downloading anything. (As soon as I restart the TiVo it comes on and stays on) TiVocasts appear to be operating OK and I was able to watch one while downloading, very cool. :up:

-Problem with menu navigation while in "Find Programs", if you go to any items listed underneath the"To Do List" and select them, when you return it always highlights the "To Do List" instead of staying on the last option you selected. 

-30SS delay still exists. (Running 720p NATIVE for all sources) 

Anyone else experiencing these issues since 9.2.j. Prior to this software I wasn't really having any other issues other than the slow 30SS as other are reporting.


----------



## bown (Nov 4, 2006)

ummm, you can take my post off of the list of people verifying that the 30SS works again. I haven't received the update so I don't know yet. My post was just me being glad that others had reported these things fixed. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

bown said:


> ummm, you can take my post off of the list of people verifying that the 30SS works again. I haven't received the update so I don't know yet. My post was just me being glad that others had reported these things fixed. Sorry for the confusion.


See how rumors get started?


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

30SS delay on HD material is definitely not fixed. Confirmed with a HD show recorded tonight.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

The MRV Problem I reported for S2 boxes in 9.1 (inability of a box to transfer to more than one other box at a time) was confirmed by TiVoPony as a necessity in order to provide the MRV function to S3 boxes here . Seems TiVo feels it is perfectly ok to ask S2 owners to give up functionality in order to sell S3 boxes.

I know this isn't a 9.2 problem but its a 'feature' the S3 group will also experience unless it is changed.


----------



## phecksel (Oct 10, 2003)

Didn't track the updates to know which 9.x version was updated to earlier this week. I just checked and I'm at 9.2 this morning.

This morning the remotes were not working, and nothing I did would get them to work, including using the keypad on the unit to restart, and then powering down. It wasn't until Tivo returned to live tv on it's own, the remotes started working again.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I have marked the "1 or both tuners go dark requiring a reboot to fix" issue as fixed as I had that issue occasionally before with 9.1 but have not experienced it with 9.2 yet. Also confirmed here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5617123&&#post5617123


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

New Wishlist bug in 9.2 (9.2.J1-01-2-648):

(Or rather, a bug from 9.1 was only incompletely fixed)

They fixed the bug where if you look at the list of upcoming programs it takes you back to the first page of the Wishlists...*except if you do it for the name at the top of a page*


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Another new Wishlist bug in 9.2 (9.2.J1-01-2-648):

(this one is minor)

If you look at a Wishlist where there are exactly *6* upcoming programs, when you first get to the "Upcoming programs" list, there will be a little "More" arrow at the bottom right of the screen. As soon as you start to move down the list, it will vanish.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Another new Wishlist bug in 9.2 (9.2.J1-01-2-648):

(this one is also minor and may have existed in 9.1)

Now that we can use mixed case in Wishlist names, it is clear that the Wishlists are sorted using a case-sensitive alphabet. For example, "POKER" is listed before "Piper Perabo".

It should, of course, be the other way around.


----------



## pfibiger (Apr 24, 2007)

My tivo's installing 9.2 right now, so I dunno if it's fixed yet, but the bug list ought to include the problem that's been around since 8.3 for Scientific Atlanta cablecard users: serious macroblocking issues. Tivo put a bandaid over it in 9.1 where instead of pixelating and dropping video it does this weird fastforwarding through the 'bad' part. It's almost, but not quite as annoying as the other behavior. Definitely still a problem in 9.1, we'll see if 9.2 has fixed it for real.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

RoyK said:


> The MRV Problem I reported for S2 boxes in 9.1 (inability of a box to transfer to more than one other box at a time) was confirmed by TiVoPony as a necessity in order to provide the MRV function to S3 boxes here . Seems TiVo feels it is perfectly ok to ask S2 owners to give up functionality in order to sell S3 boxes.
> 
> I know this isn't a 9.2 problem but its a 'feature' the S3 group will also experience unless it is changed.


I hope this is all just a joke. Bad enough S2s are now so limited, but Series 3 platforms too??????? 

Wait 'til we see the wait times for accessing NPL info on remote DVRs with the S3s.  Will transfers (esp. HD) turn out to be eternal too? 

Keep your fingers crossed none of this is the case.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

HDTiVo said:


> I hope this is all just a joke. Bad enough S2s are now so limited, but Series 3 platforms too???????
> 
> Wait 'til we see the wait times for accessing NPL info on remote DVRs with the S3s.  Will transfers (esp. HD) turn out to be eternal too?
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed none of this is the case.


I'm not laughing.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Interesting...rather than saying 'TiVo has enabled a new feature - MRV/TTG compatibility between Series2 and Series3 platforms' the portrayal is 'Series2 and Series3 systems are "limited"' now. Quite the twist.

Given the choice between allowing Series2 and Series3 systems to share video, or allowing a Series2 system to source multiple simultaneous MRV transfers, I believe we made the obvious and correct choice. And no, you can't have both. 

Sometimes you have to choose, and S2/S3 compatibility is more important than being able to send The Daily Show to the bedroom DVR, while simultaneously sending Colbert to the DVR in the den, both from the same source DVR in the living room. Sorry, it's just not a difficult decision.

And no, you still can't have both. Not an option.

Pony


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> And no, you still can't have both. Not an option.


<Veruca Salt>
Only one pony? But I asked for TWO!
</Veruca Salt>


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> Interesting...rather than saying 'TiVo has enabled a new feature - MRV/TTG compatibility between Series2 and Series3 platforms' the portrayal is 'Series2 and Series3 systems are "limited"' now. Quite the twist.


Some people are just "glass half full" kind-of people! 



TiVoPony said:


> Given the choice between allowing Series2 and Series3 systems to share video, or allowing a Series2 system to source multiple simultaneous MRV transfers, I believe we made the obvious and correct choice.


Absolutely. :up:


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

Bug from 9.1 and 9.2. Optical sound output is not working right. The answer from Tivo has been to get a replacement box. That is ridiculous.

I will demand to be released out of my contract in the most extreme terms after using Tivo since 1999 S1 if they are going to blame this optical sound software problem on hardware.

This is a complete disgrace.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I just checked my S3, which just got 9.2J. Optical sound output is working fine (even through the switch). 

I would check your cabling before I'd assume that it your box.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Our S3 w/optical audio out encountered a couple of instances of "snap, crackle and pop" on a couple of HD recordings from two different networks post v9.2.j which we'd never heard before. But this week it seems to be fine.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

optical works fine on 9.2j


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

bicker said:


> I just checked my S3, which just got 9.2J. Optical sound output is working fine (even through the switch).
> 
> I would check your cabling before I'd assume that it your box.


It is absolutely not the cables. I switched them to other opticals, and back and forth. The S3 works with with optical on live, and DD recorded audio, but not with with PCM recorded shows. I have to switch out on the receiver and back to get sound.

This just started since 9.1 upgrade, and is still happening with 9.2


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

I signed up on the priority page on Friday, the automatic call at 3am Monday morning didn't pick up 9.2 but my manual connection Monday night did.

I took a look this morning, and 9.2 doesnt fix 30 second skip or jump back, which sort of pisses me off since Tivo support promised that it would.

I guess I need to waste more time calling in again.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Last night I noticed that the HD feed from one of the local stations had low-quality audio (sounded like it had been sampled at a low sample rate), along with "snap crackle and pop" in the audio. The SD feed of the same station (on a different channel) was fine. Other HD feeds were fine. My S3 still has 9.1 installed. 

I had originally figured something was wrong with either the TV station or the cable company, but after reading about "snap crackle pop" on HD stations here, I'm not so sure.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> And no, you still can't have both. Not an option.


Hey, thanks for playing hardball. I agree, we're all being unreasonable in our demands.

How dare we expect existing functionality to not be broken in "upgrades"

Pony; you guys are batting close to 000 at this point, I doubt your attitude is appreciated.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

On the contrary, I appreciate that Pony is still here. If I ran a company, I would never allow my staff to participate in online communities (identified as employees) that I didn't have total control over.

His attitude reflects the attitude that he's being confronted with, but his attitude is in many cases 1000 times more polite. What's more, his previous attempts to be yet-even-more polite were met with attacks on the contriteness in his messages.

If you're unwilling to accept the truth as an answer (even if that truth is not a happy truth), then it may be best for all concerned to not ask the question. I say this because my fear is that if things continue with the tenor that I see here, TiVo will close the door on their staff's participation in TCF once-and-for-all, and we will all be worse off for it.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

Tivo's attitude, suddenly, has turned to 'like it or leave it'. 

It's very blatant with the 9.1/2 release. And this is. um... 

If it's going to be like this, I'll put up with the lousy Directv DVR. This stuff is unacceptable.

bicker, there are major, MAJOR problems going on right now that are unlike anything Tivo users experienced ever. The attitude stuff is how you push away endless customers and end up in the toilet.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> Interesting...rather than saying 'TiVo has enabled a new feature - MRV/TTG compatibility between Series2 and Series3 platforms' the portrayal is 'Series2 and Series3 systems are "limited"' now. Quite the twist.


Removing a feature that was available because your programmers aren't clever enough to find a way to keep it in time to provide the compatibility that has been promised for so long and then patting yourself on the back for doing it and touting it as enabling a new feature is what's quite the twist. In fact its called spin.



TiVoPony said:


> Given the choice between allowing Series2 and Series3 systems to share video, or allowing a Series2 system to source multiple simultaneous MRV transfers, I believe we made the obvious and correct choice. And no, you can't have both.


Point of view. If you don't have S3 units its absolutely the incorrect choice.


TiVoPony said:


> Sometimes you have to choose, and S2/S3 compatibility is more important than being able to send The Daily Show to the bedroom DVR, while simultaneously sending Colbert to the DVR in the den, both from the same source DVR in the living room. Sorry, it's just not a difficult decision.


You want to try to sell that to my wife who spends hours a day in her bedroom on a dialysis machine? She doesn't think its as trivial an issue as your flip example makes it seem.


TiVoPony said:


> And no, you still can't have both. Not an option.
> 
> Pony


Have a great day.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm appalled. I just don't know what to say on this 9.x disaster.

I swear, they must be wanting to lose money and sell off to another company at this point. It seems like they just want out of the business.


Richsadams below has a great indicator of the problems. Tivo is, at this time, wanting us to PAY THEM for a new unit. I'm certain this optical problem is all related and a software bug. Fix it, and don't demand that we send out systems in when this will happen again since it's a software issue!! 

This is not funny whatsoever, it's enough to make me puke.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

bicker said:


> If you're unwilling to accept the truth as an answer (even if that truth is not a happy truth), then it may be best for all concerned to not ask the question. I say this because my fear is that if things continue with the tenor that I see here, TiVo will close the door on their staff's participation in TCF once-and-for-all, and we will all be worse off for it.


You're right. We really should be happy with whatever crumbs Tivo decides to throw our way.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Count me as another with 9.2.j with the 30SS and skip back NOT FIXED for HD. SD works fine.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

TiVoPony or TiVoJerry,

Here is a 1 min. sample of the "snap, crackle and pop" some of us have experienced since receiving v9.2j:

View My Video

We have an S3, stock internal HDD, eSATA, optical audio out, Comcast cable w/Motorola CC's.

Since the sample is in SD/Flash, stereo, not HD/DD5.1 the noise is not as apparent, however on our HT it was quite loud and made the program almost unwatchable. We've experienced it on several HD recordings from ABC and NBC.

Thanks for your continued help and advice!


----------



## AlexSoya (Oct 18, 2007)

You may also want to add a bug report that Support informed me of the other day:

TIVO HD does not recognize REFRESH messages sent from the Cable Company when using SA cableCards. Apparently the cable company has to use INIT messages to set up the EMMs on an SA CableCard to view premium content. I still have not been able to get BrightHouse in Melbourne, FL to do that for me. 
Even with Tivo Support on a conference call with BrightHouse - they could not figure out how to send an INIT message. So my TIVO HD is Basic Cable only until either TIVO gets this fixed in their software, or BrightHouse figures out how to send INIT messages. Not sure if I can hold my breath that long!

And NO 9.2 Did not fix this.


----------



## kubitron (Oct 23, 2007)

phecksel said:


> Didn't track the updates to know which 9.x version was updated to earlier this week. I just checked and I'm at 9.2 this morning.
> 
> This morning the remotes were not working, and nothing I did would get them to work, including using the keypad on the unit to restart, and then powering down. It wasn't until Tivo returned to live tv on it's own, the remotes started working again.


I had this problem when my S3 went up to 9.1. Total lockup with respect to remote/front panel. However, programs were recording properly. A reboot seems to have fixed the problem, but I had left the Tivo in this weird state for over a day (was traveling). Seems like both 9.1 and 9.2 have these modes in which they ignore the remotes for periods of time. (I have had lingering problems with 9.1 ignoring the remote now and then, but haven't taken the plunge to request 9.2 yet. Just lurking).


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

bizzy said:


> I took a look this morning, and 9.2 doesnt fix 30 second skip or jump back, which sort of pisses me off since Tivo support promised that it would.


My experience has been that it's "improved" but it's not fixed. It's still requires one to press 30SS skip very slowly as compared to how it works with SD material and how it used to work before 9.1. For me it's about halfway between how it used to be and how it became with the 9.1 update. With SD material it seems to work as well as always.


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

My concern is that the 9.1/2 sound bugs aren't seen as software bugs by the people I talked to at Tivo, but as hardware problems.

And I have to pay to fix it.

And they were *adamant* that no further software fixes would be coming to address this. It simply WILL NOT HAPPEN according to them.

Now, I know better, but they aren't offering to even consider that this is a software bug after I patiently rewired my system on the phone with them and explained each step. 

GRRRRR. Please Tivo, don't make me go to Directv now. If the only option is to pay big money to send it back, or quit? I'll pay more to quit! I love your software, but this is horrible service!


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'd like to report that my second SA cable card failure, requiring a reboot, is absolutely, positively NOT fixed with the 9.2J release on a Tivo HD


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

bizzy said:


> You're right. We really should be happy with whatever crumbs Tivo decides to throw our way.


At least here on TCF, indeed. Don't shoot the messenger, and if you want to get any quasi-inside information, don't chase the messenger away with pitch-forks.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

I get *relatively* frequent (and very annoying!) lockups when going in and messing with certain settings. 

This has happened when: 

* Changing Video Output Resolution
* Changing the Audio Output Resolution between DD and PCM
* And most recently, running CableCard Diagnostics and info screens


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

HDTiVo said:


> That's where Pony's unprofessionalism eventually starts heading us toward.


For a long time, there were complaints that we weren't getting any feedback from TiVo folks about progress on resolving the serious problems people were having, such as the SA cable cards going offline. Now, we are getting information about some of the issues that TiVo developers had to deal with when implementing new functionality, such as S2<->S3 MRV/TTG, and when TiVoPony explains some of the hard tradeoffs they were faced with, there is anger toward the messenger. They deliver MRV/TTG ahead of schedule, state that the use of unsupported eSATA drives in the S3 will not be disabled or deliberately broken, get progressive viewing of TiVoCast content working (not just Unbox), follow up on issues some people are still having, and still there is ranting.  I hope Pony doesn't get frustrated and stop posting here.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bareyb said:


> My experience has been that it's "improved" but it's not fixed. It's still requires one to press 30SS skip very slowly as compared to how it works with SD material and how it used to work before 9.1. For me it's about halfway between how it used to be and how it became with the 9.1 update. With SD material it seems to work as well as always.


Not for me....it's just as bad as it was with 9.1...not a shred of improvement.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

CharlesH said:


> and still there is ranting.  I hope Pony doesn't get frustrated and stop posting here.


I don't see any ranting, just discussion about what is .


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Funny how the title of this thread is "9.2 Bug fix summary thread", yet most of the posts (heck, the majority of them) are about bugs that have NOT been fixed...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Not for me....it's just as bad as it was with 9.1...not a shred of improvement.


It only seems improved for me on NEW recordings made since the 9.2j update. I agree though. It's certainly not fixed. I'll have to check into mine a little closer.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

moyekj,

You can add the following to the NOT FIXED list -

9.2j does NOT correct the frame by frame advance bug. Often (but not always), frame by frame advance (using FF button while paused) does NOT advance the frame - especially if you paused while using slow motion and then try frame by frame advance. This bug began with 9.1 and is not fixed with 9.2.

This bug was described and confirmed in this thread -
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=368890

Jim H.


----------



## jasonlh (Oct 23, 2007)

HDRyder9 said:


> I'd like to report that my second SA cable card failure, requiring a reboot, is absolutely, positively NOT fixed with the 9.2J release on a Tivo HD


I would like to second this report as mine is not fixed as well. :down:


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Funny how the title of this thread is "9.2 Bug fix summary thread", yet most of the posts (heck, the majority of them) are about bugs that have NOT been fixed...


I just bought Clockwork Orange on blu-ray, and the experience with Tivo saying I have to send in my unit to fix the optical output problems.. 'It's a sin!'

Being utterly tortured for now.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

The audio dropout/pixelation issue I have been enduring for 13 months was instantly gone after 9.2.j installed. 

Me = HAPPY


----------



## JPBOSS (Mar 8, 2007)

Last night I finally received the 9.2j update so I rebooted and waited the ~1 hour or so for it to load the update. After it finally came up I started watching a recorded show to check the 30 second skip function to see if it was fixed from the 9.1 where it paused the frame until you stopped pressing the 30 SS. Well, it worked fine and seemed to fix the problem last night immediately after 9.2j loaded but now today it's right back to the same way it was in 9.1 so I can confirm that it's not fixed.

Series 3, 2-S-Motorola CC's, Comcast-Atlanta


----------



## uforia (Jul 30, 2004)

I can confirm that this one:

FIXED: 1 or both tuners go dark requiring a reboot to fix

...is NOT fixed in 9.2 (and it is present in 8.1 and 9.1) and is probably a unit problem, not a SW problem.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

uforia said:


> I can confirm that this one:
> 
> FIXED: 1 or both tuners go dark requiring a reboot to fix
> 
> ...is NOT fixed in 9.2 (and it is present in 8.1 and 9.1) and is probably a unit problem, not a SW problem.


Is this with analog or digital channels? Or both?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Made some changes to the lists based on latest feedback in this thread (I've been too busy MRV/TTG testing to scour other threads for feedback). Since most of the bugs are reverting back to NOT FIXED despite many posts I've seen stating 9.2 is an improvement over 9.1, I added a comment in the 1st post to that effect. I'm not sure how useful these lists are anymore given that most of the significant bugs have reverted back to NOT FIXED status.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Made some changes to the lists based on latest feedback in this thread (I've been too busy MRV/TTG testing to scour other threads for feedback). Since most of the bugs are reverting back to NOT FIXED despite many posts I've seen stating 9.2 is an improvement over 9.1, I added a comment in the 1st post to that effect. I'm not sure how useful these lists are anymore given that most of the significant bugs have reverted back to NOT FIXED status.


I don't think issues are always so cut and dry.

When you restrict yourself to "fixed" and "unfixed," you miss out on everything in between.


----------



## Blahman (Mar 4, 2002)

9.2.J issue I am seeing with Optimum (Cablevision).

If I manually change a channel the video will play for about 3 seconds on the new channel, pause for a second or so, play at high speed for a second, then begin playing normally and play fine.
It does not occur when swapping between tuners.

This happens on both tuners.

I did have this behavior on 8.x. I am pretty sure I did not have this issue on 9.1 but with so many other issue ticking me off I really didn't watch much for the day and a half I had 9.1. I'm really ticked about that release.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> I don't think issues are always so cut and dry. When you restrict yourself to "fixed" and "unfixed," you miss out on everything in between.


Especially since some folks are calling any behavior that has changed, even behavior that has perhaps been changed deliberately, a "bug".


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

I got 9.2j overnight and didn't have much time to do much checking, but my biggest peeve with 9.1 was the 30SS. I checked it this morning and I would say, that if I had never seen the behavior of 9.1, I would say 9.2j is just as good as 8.3 was. Now that I'm looking at it closely, I can still cause the freeze if I really fast-finger the skip button, but it is difficult to do. Therefore, I am quite satisfied with the 30SS behavior in 9.2j.....for now.

I still have the problem where non-DolbyDigital recordings cause my receiver to switch to DD from ProLogic when paused for seveal seconds resulting is a burst of audio when I unpause and the receiver momentarily decodes the optical audio stream as DD when it is, in fact, not DD. However, the jury is still out if this is my problem or a 9.X software problem. It seems to have started with 9.1.


----------



## pfibiger (Apr 24, 2007)

So, it looks like 9.2 did not fix the dropout/macroblocking completely, it has the same "bandaid solution" that 9.1 had where instead of showing the pixellation it sort of fast-forwards through it. Noticed it 3-4 times last night in a one hour HD recording that had taped after I'd upgraded to 9.2. Bummer, hope Tivo believes this is still an open issue and continues to work on the problem.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

jtreid said:


> I got 9.2j overnight and didn't have much time to do much checking, but my biggest peeve with 9.1 was the 30SS. I checked it this morning and I would say, that if I had never seen the behavior of 9.1, I would say 9.2j is just as good as 8.3 was. Now that I'm looking at it closely, I can still cause the freeze if I really fast-finger the skip button, but it is difficult to do. Therefore, I am quite satisfied with the 30SS behavior in 9.2j.....for now.
> 
> I still have the problem where non-DolbyDigital recordings cause my receiver to switch to DD from ProLogic when paused for seveal seconds resulting is a burst of audio when I unpause and the receiver momentarily decodes the optical audio stream as DD when it is, in fact, not DD. However, the jury is still out if this is my problem or a 9.X software problem. It seems to have started with 9.1.


That was exactly 30SS our experience w/live TV (not that we watch very much, or any really  )...and it seems even more "normal" on recorded programs since v9.2.j was installed.

Our audio seems to be fine, optical out to our Integra receiver. PCM and DD5.1 switch back and forth smoothly. :up:


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

pfibiger said:


> So, it looks like 9.2 did not fix the dropout/macroblocking completely, it has the same "bandaid solution" that 9.1 had where instead of showing the pixellation it sort of fast-forwards through it. Noticed it 3-4 times last night in a one hour HD recording that had taped after I'd upgraded to 9.2. Bummer, hope Tivo believes this is still an open issue and continues to work on the problem.


I know for a fact I saw the momentary FF activity youre talking about w/v9.1, but we haven't seen it at all w/v9.2.j...so far anyway. However we have Moto cards.

Elementary, but did you try rebooting and/or repeating guided setup? IIRC that helped a couple of other folks.

Hope it clears up for you.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

pfibiger said:


> So, it looks like 9.2 did not fix the dropout/macroblocking completely, it has the same "bandaid solution" that 9.1 had where instead of showing the pixellation it sort of fast-forwards through it. Noticed it 3-4 times last night in a one hour HD recording that had taped after I'd upgraded to 9.2. Bummer, hope Tivo believes this is still an open issue and continues to work on the problem.


What was the source for that recording? Encrypted or Unencrypted? Did you check the RS Uncorrected stat if you watched close to real time?

If the error is in the source then the recording is going to show some effect. I still do some duplicate recording on an SA8300HD just to watch this issue. After 9.2.j the only things I see on the S3 are duplicated on the 8300. However the S3 doesnt appear to be able to deal with the events quite as nicely as the SA8300HD. The S3 stutters a bit and then fast forwards to get into sync. You can see the hiccup on the 8300 but its very obvious on S3. TWC has started to rate shape HD (3 HD streams per channel) which I believe has led to these recent hiccups. They have all been on rate shaped HD. RS Uncorrected stays at zero so they arent RF related. The problems on SD encrypted digital channels are GONE GONE GONE with 9.2.j for me.

Bottom line is that for what I am seeing... the error is from TWC but the S3 is not handling it very well.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bareyb said:


> It only seems improved for me on NEW recordings made since the 9.2j update. I agree though. It's certainly not fixed. I'll have to check into mine a little closer.


That's a thought...I haven't checked on recordings made since I received the update. I just received the update early Monday, and I'm still watching shows recorded last week


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

bareyb said:


> It only seems improved for me on NEW recordings made since the 9.2j update. I agree though. It's certainly not fixed. I'll have to check into mine a little closer.


Absolutely.... I didnt mention that in my posts on the subject but thats exactly right. The old recordings still have all the same glitches...... The new recordings indicate the new joy.


----------



## Blahman (Mar 4, 2002)

pfibiger said:


> So, it looks like 9.2 did not fix the dropout/macroblocking completely, it has the same "bandaid solution" that 9.1 had where instead of showing the pixellation it sort of fast-forwards through it. Noticed it 3-4 times last night in a one hour HD recording that had taped after I'd upgraded to 9.2. Bummer, hope Tivo believes this is still an open issue and continues to work on the problem.


Ah, that explains what I was seeing tonight. Except this seems way more common and is far more distracting than any macroblocking I ever got on 8.x.

I'm really beginning to get annoyed with my S3. I wish updates could have been blocked like on older kernel hackable units.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

SCSIRAID said:


> The audio dropout/pixelation issue I have been enduring for 13 months was instantly gone after 9.2.j installed.
> 
> Me = HAPPY


+1 

I only have my S3 since the father's day sale but experienced pixelation and audio drop-outs from the start. Since 9.2J all gone as far as I can tell...


----------



## NEisenman (Mar 23, 2004)

jasonlh said:


> I would like to second this report as mine is not fixed as well. :down:


I have been having the same or similar problem, ever since 9.1 showed up. On one of the tuners when you tune to a channel, it works for a second and then freezes or goes black. The other tuner seems to work fine. I upgraded to 9.2j and still having the same problem.

Would it be worthwhile to call tivo? Is there anything that can be done? Or wait until a fix is delivered?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

mvnuenen said:


> +1
> 
> I only have my S3 since the father's day sale but experienced pixelation and audio drop-outs from the start. Since 9.2J all gone as far as I can tell...


I had audio droppouts/pixellation earlier this year but it has been some time since I had them. I haven't had them at least since 8.3 and I still don't have them with 9.2.J1. My Scientific Atlanta Cable Cards (slot 1 is a M-Card and Slot 2 is an old S-Card) also have been working fine. In fact I am very happy with 9.2 so far. The interface seems very fast, recordings are fine, no reboots, no CableCard issues, love the new MRV, TTG and the ability to play divx, wmv etc... from my PC. Wish it was this way back in January.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm not 100% positive this didn't exist before.. But yesterday I noticed that if I turn on/off CC when I am paused in live TV, then try to go back to the program, it always jumps to live TV, not the paused point.

(This happens even if you're using "live TV" during a recording.. i.e. don't start playing it from Now Playing.)

I know I didn't see this on 9.1 or the previous release, but maybe I didn't run into this exact circumstance. (I was turning on/off CC during Kid Nation a bunch of times to try to understand what the kids were saying.)


----------



## Carl Edman (May 14, 2007)

My system: TiVo Series 3, Comcast Arlington, VA, two Scientific Atlanta Cable Cards

Prior to 9.1, both tuners/CCs worked fine. Since 9.1, the second tuner/CC will only display a blank screen for any but the most basic cable channels. Rebooting will sometimes, but not always, cause the second CC to work for a while, but it always fails again within less than an hour. *9.2 did not fix this.*

Any hope for me?


----------



## NEisenman (Mar 23, 2004)

Carl Edman said:


> My system: TiVo Series 3, Comcast Arlington, VA, two Scientific Atlanta Cable Cards
> 
> Prior to 9.1, both tuners/CCs worked fine. Since 9.1, the second tuner/CC will only display a blank screen for any but the most basic cable channels. Rebooting will sometimes, but not always, cause the second CC to work for a while, but it always fails again within less than an hour. *9.2 did not fix this.*
> 
> Any hope for me?


To update my post from above. Friday, i called TiVo and was on the phone with them for a while trying to nail down the problem. I have S3 THD with two SA Cable cards, Time Warner Cable in NYC. Before 9.1 everything was working well. Since 9.1, and even after downloading 9.2j, I am having this problem with one of the tuners / cable cards. We figured out what the problem is, but not what is the fix for it. On the bad tuner/cable card, all channels which are scrambled by Time Warner are not working where the unscrambled channels are fine. The Tivo technician asked me to call TWC to have them send a "full initialization hit" and not just a "refresh" to the cable cards. The TiVo technician believes the problem is that the cable card is not holding the authorization (why one is and not the other remained a mystery). I called TWC and had them send a full initialization hit to the cable cards. This did not work. I called the TiVo tech back and she told me that perhaps the cable card is not working. While I doubt that this is the case,, I will try to have TWC come and replace the cable cards. Hopefully this will work. Has anyone else had this issue and replaced the cable cards? Has it worked? Is there somewhere else in this forum where this has been discussed? Has TiVoPony supplied an answer?


----------



## Monty2_2001 (Aug 6, 2005)

I just called today, and got a free 2 months service.. 

My story is that I'm afflicted by the optical output problem with 9.1/2.. It's not giving me sound on PCM channels.

I'm amazingly pleased with Tivo on this, and they said they are taking it to the techs since I gave a good technical description. I am planning on going to an hdmi receiver, but Tivo just went ALL out for my concerns. 

They said they'll give me 2 free months and will look into correcting their bugs. Congrats Tivo!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

NEisenman said:


> To update my post from above. Friday, i called TiVo and was on the phone with them for a while trying to nail down the problem. I have S3 THD with two SA Cable cards, Time Warner Cable in NYC. Before 9.1 everything was working well. Since 9.1, and even after downloading 9.2j, I am having this problem with one of the tuners / cable cards. We figured out what the problem is, but not what is the fix for it. On the bad tuner/cable card, all channels which are scrambled by Time Warner are not working where the unscrambled channels are fine. The Tivo technician asked me to call TWC to have them send a "full initialization hit" and not just a "refresh" to the cable cards. The TiVo technician believes the problem is that the cable card is not holding the authorization (why one is and not the other remained a mystery). I called TWC and had them send a full initialization hit to the cable cards. This did not work. I called the TiVo tech back and she told me that perhaps the cable card is not working. While I doubt that this is the case,, I will try to have TWC come and replace the cable cards. Hopefully this will work. Has anyone else had this issue and replaced the cable cards? Has it worked? Is there somewhere else in this forum where this has been discussed? Has TiVoPony supplied an answer?


Well, at least you have a starting point. :up: Ongoing problems with cable cards are legendary...particularly Scientific Atlanta (SA) cards. Motorola branded cable cards have a much better track record. Upgrades, power failures, any number of things can cause cable cards to go bad temporarily or permanently. Hopefully replacing them will do the trick. There are many cases where cableco techs have installed numerous new cards that didnt work from the start. Hopefully your tech will bring more than two. Also, (from personal experience) you may need to lean on the cableco tech hard to ensure he stays until everything is working properly. They are paid by the job and are generally anxious to move on as quickly as possible. If things arent working you may need to call TiVo while he is there and have him talk to themlisten in if you can. 

There are dozens of threads that include cable card discussions, but this sticky is probably a good place to start:

CableCARD installation FAQ

Best of luck!


----------



## NEisenman (Mar 23, 2004)

If things arent working you may need to call TiVo while he is there and have him talk to themlisten in if you can. 

Best of luck![/QUOTE]

Thanks Rich!

TiVo gave me a number to call when the TWC tech comes. hopefully that will help

My question is: if it was a problem only with the cable card, why did problems only arise after 9.1 was installed? just coincidence?

Nick


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

NEisenman said:


> Thanks Rich!
> 
> TiVo gave me a number to call when the TWC tech comes. hopefully that will help
> 
> ...


Possibly a coincidence or the card may have been borderline anyway. It appears by all accounts that the more recent upgrades are more demanding signal-processing wise and that anything less than good or maybe even excellent won't cut it anymore.

The upgrade may simply have triggered the issue to become apparent. Likely it's with your slot number two as well? That slot and an "iffy" cable card seem to be the issue. But that's a whole other discussion (found on many threads here).

Bottom line is that they should be able to get a couple of new, quality cards working for you...they do for most everyone, so hang in there!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm on 9.2 (via the priority list).. I had this happen last night. I stopped a recording of Craig Kilborn's show to delete the existing section to get some more space..

But I wanted to keep recording the rest to get the musical guest. Yet it says the normal "this program will be recorded" or whatever.. as if it's a future show. (No, it wasn't the next day's recording.. I was hitting record from live TV to start the recording again.) I tried this several times. I had to *cancel* the supposed future recording (which then also DELETED the partial recording immediately -- I kind of wanted to see the rest of one of the guests but no big deal), then I could start recording again.

Very weird.


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

jtreid said:


> I got 9.2j overnight and didn't have much time to do much checking, but my biggest peeve with 9.1 was the 30SS. I checked it this morning and I would say, that if I had never seen the behavior of 9.1, I would say 9.2j is just as good as 8.3 was. Now that I'm looking at it closely, I can still cause the freeze if I really fast-finger the skip button, but it is difficult to do. Therefore, I am quite satisfied with the 30SS behavior in 9.2j.....for now.


Nope! After spending more than a week with this, I must say it is not just me looking too closely. It's still screwed up. I even find myself trying to pace my presses to skip commercials and I still get the freeze frame. I am NOT satisfied with the performance of the 30SS in 9.2j.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

jtreid said:


> Nope! After spending more than a week with this, I must say it is not just me looking too closely. It's still screwed up. I even find myself trying to pace my presses to skip commercials and I still get the freeze frame. I am NOT satisfied with the performance of the 30SS in 9.2j.


It seemed like 30SS might have been a bit better after the update patch, but in reality it's just as messed up as before. I think it was just "wishful" thinking on my part too. This needs to be fixed. It's taken my "Cadillac" DVR and made it somewhat clunky. It's pretty bad when I can say that my Comcast box has "better" 30 second skip than my TiVo's. I never thought I'd see the day I had anything nice to say about that box.

What about it TiVo? Are you going to fix Instant Replay and 30 Second Skip or not? I hope to God the engineers that work on this stuff have the same problem. At least then we can hope for a fix in the next release.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

Is there going to be a new bug thread for 9.2a or are we just going to keep using this one?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

George Cifranci said:


> Is there going to be a new bug thread for 9.2a or are we just going to keep using this one?


 I think this thread has outlived it's usefulness. Plus there seems to be versionitis going: 9.2J, 9.2a, etc. I'm not even sure what the final version is supposed to be at this point so I would say let things settle to see what software we end up with. If there is a volunteer to start another thread please do so.
The most bothersome bug for me remains with 9.2a: 30SS is still very sluggish on HD playback. I get the feeling that is here to stay... The only positive thing about it is now I can click 30SS 6 times in quick succession and I never catch a glimpse of a commercial since it's stuck on the frame I started skipping at, only problem is finding the end point of commercials is much more of a pain now - I may even end up reverting to 3x FF.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

moyekj said:


> <snip>The only positive thing about it is now I can click 30SS 6 times in quick succession and I never catch a glimpse of a commercial since it's stuck on the frame I started skipping at, only problem is finding the end point of commercials is much more of a pain now - I may even end up reverting to 3x FF.


That's what I've done. I've gone back and forth between the 30SS and just hitting 3x FF. Our local stations are always dropping in these 5 or 10 second promos which messes up the 30 second stop as well.

In a race with myself I can get past the commercials more quickly using FF now. Plus with the 2 or 3 second "jump back" I can almost always hit the beginning of the program. My wife's even gotten quite good at it too. Guess I shouldnt say even.  She does have her own remote after all.

When we FF we can also still see a few seconds of the commercials as they whiz by...and might even stop on one that looks interesting. So the 30SS is pretty much history for us...and I really don't find myself missing it now.


----------

